# Mounting a rear light on a rack



## Ergates (18 Oct 2010)

I have a rack fitted and use a rack bag (rather than side panniers). This means that my seat post is totally obscured, so unusable for mounting a rear light.

(One of these: http://www.topeak.com/products/Racks/SuperTouristDXTubularRack_disc )

Currently I have a light attached to the back of my rack bag. Which kind of works but a) it doesn't seem too secure and b) it wobbles around a lot - so most of the light just shines down at the road.

The rack as a little bracket thingy at the back - which currently has my rear-reflector on it.

What I'd like to do is to attach the light to one of the downward struts of the rack - however it's far far too narrow for the fitting that came with the light (or any other fitting I've seen in a shop)

Are there any fttings out there that will attach to a bar that thin? Or is it a case of frigging it? (if so - any suggestions?)


----------



## Bollo (18 Oct 2010)

Hi Ergates!

I've the same rack on my commuter. I tried a few 'engineering solutions' for attaching a light to the rack (in my case an extra light) but got nowhere with cable ties and I don't much like tape. There is this......

Busch and Muller dtoplight




which looks like it might fit directly to rack tubing, but I'd double check before purchase. Alternatively, what about getting a combined rear light/reflector, like this one....

Cateye reflex


It seems that with this you also get the rack adapter.

Also have a trawl around the SJS website for specialist fittings; you might come across something that will work with your existing light. I'm not specifically endorsing SJS as they're not cheap and not particularly fast, but their stock is very comprehensive, especially for obscure bits and pieces.


----------



## mcshroom (18 Oct 2010)

What sort of rear light have you got?

I currently run a Cateye using one of these mounts instead of the rear reflector. There are other mounts for other lights available like this smart one.

You could also fasten a bit of tubing to the rear rack and attach onto that.

Another option is to get a light designed specifically to go on the rack mounting plate like this one or this one


----------



## - Baz - (19 Oct 2010)

Blackburn Mars 4.0 comes with a rack adaptor. Simples.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2010)

I have the same rack. Mars 4.0 fits directly onto the rack mounts. I also tried a bodge on an RSP Astrum - worked, but the bracket snapped off, dropping my Astrum on the road - fortunately it fell in the gutter, and not under a wheel.

If using a Topeak bag, there is a light mount strap that you can also slide a light into - holds them very secure.


----------



## BSRU (19 Oct 2010)

Try a 10mm P-Clip.


----------



## hillrep (19 Oct 2010)

I use the same solution as mcshroom for a rack mounted Cateye light.

I also have a seatpost mounted light as I like to have a backup in case for when one fails.


----------



## mgarl10024 (19 Oct 2010)

Hi Ergates,

I had a similar question - http://www.cyclechat...-a-tortec-rack/, and like Bollo went for one of these http://www.cateye.co...duct_detail/627 which doubles up as a giant rear reflector. Cateye also make an auto model which lights up when you set off, but I didn't go for that. Not the cheapest at £22.49 on Wiggle, but I like it.

MG


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2010)

Just found these by RSP with built in 1/2 watt LED

Here

That's one of the best prices. Direct bolt to rack, looks like a normal reflector - should be secure to leave on !


----------



## SquareDaff (19 Oct 2010)

I've just fitted one of these....(Sunday). Could only see one of my Smart 1/2 watts with the side panniers on and I like to use at least 2 (one solid / one flashing. Had a spare right angled metal bracket lying around that I fastened to the relector mounts (right angle backwards - away from chassis). Put the "backward bit of metal (with hole drilled)" between the clip of the smallest downtube fitting and then tightened (so screw of clip went through drilled hole). No movement and the light is in it's proper housing. Granted the downtube hole is around thin air - but it does the job and is free. PLus it means I'll be seen until I can find something neater!! 
I had mudguards fitted with an in built relfector - so didn't need another one.


----------



## DrSquirrel (19 Oct 2010)

I've got the same rack on the MTB - and I have a 1/2W Smart Lunar just clipped to it, and I am very confident it won't come off. It's hard enough for me to get off when I want it off...


----------



## simon_adams_uk (19 Oct 2010)

Why not mount a light (including a reflector - eg Infini Apollo) on the bracket at the back? Or, most brands have a rear rack mount available (eg Cateye)

HTH,
S


----------



## furball (19 Oct 2010)

BSRU said:


> Try a 10mm P-Clip.



I've been looking for these. where can I get them?


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Oct 2010)

Get a Minoura SpaceGrip, and fit the end to the carrier...............any seatpost mounted light can then be fitted!


----------



## User10119 (19 Oct 2010)

I have the very same rack, and have three Smart lights stuck on it. One on a rack-mount bracket like this http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=29392 and the other two using the skinny seat-stay mounts, with a bit of rubber to shim it our a bit, on the uprights at the back of the rack. They have a tendency to move a bit, and I haven't got around to getting some insulation tape to do a better job of fixing them, but fortunately the disk-compatible rack is so wide thatthey can swing right round and they still don't foul the wheel! Seems to work.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2010)

One of these should fit straight onto the bracket on the rear of the carrier, its very similar to the one I have fitted to the carrier on my Pearson. 
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/busch-muller/d-toplight-permanent-4-led-rear-light-ec009137


----------



## Ergates (19 Oct 2010)

Cateye seem to do some fittings down to quite smal sizes (12-13mm). Not sure if these are quite small enough, but maybe with a bit of old inner tube it might hold...


----------

